# Ascend D10T from BassPro



## jzkoenig (Jun 6, 2013)

So I think I've decided on the the Ascend D10T from BassPros at $400. The main reason I have chosen this yak was its unbeatable 34" width for the price so I could stand up and fish from it with confidence. From the reviews that I have read, other people found it very easy to stand and fish from. Has anyone here stood and fished from this kayak on the water? @Boostedawdfun was nice enough to let me come and sit in this kayak at his house but you never really know until you get on the water. I am a bit tall to use the current foot pegs in the furthest position comfortably, but I figured I could just install my own foot pegs further up along the edge of the boat to solve this. I will also need to install my own flush rod mounts as well as a holder in the front but I like the fact that I can choose the location of these items. If anyone else owns this kayak and has any suggestions let me know! Also if anyone knows of any other kayaks that are stable and wide enough to stand on at a decent price I would love to check those out. Any information is valuable! 

Thanks!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Sounds like you have done your homework and have found a good intro kayak. I have to warn you, one is never enough, and your intro yak will soon be 'not good enough'. 

The Vapor was my first, then an Ascend D10, then the 'Cuda. Now I'm dithering on my next kayak, can't make up my mind. 

Don't forget to get an inexpensive paddle (it can become a backup later) and a good PFD. I'm probably going to spend too much money on a good kayak specific PFD after putting up with my standard PFD for the past 3 summers.

Good luck and let us know when you pull the trigger.


----------



## jzkoenig (Jun 6, 2013)

backlashed said:


> Sounds like you have done your homework and have found a good intro kayak. I have to warn you, one is never enough, and your intro yak will soon be 'not good enough'.
> 
> The Vapor was my first, then an Ascend D10, then the 'Cuda. Now I'm dithering on my next kayak, can't make up my mind.
> 
> ...


HAHA. The funny thing is from just researching, I have found myself saying 'not good enough' already; but without ever having owned or fished from a kayak I think this will be a good start for myself. I saw a great idea for building rod holders with PVC built in to a crate and bunging that down to save money and time installing flush mounts. Still need a front ball mount however. 

After this kayak purchase I will most likely just save up enough for a +14 ft jon boat conversion. Since eventually what I feel I will want is something to stand on and travel further in the reservoirs and small lakes. So the two should compliment themselves nicely. 

Ill let you know if I pull the trigger, I'm hoping this weekend. Fingers Crossed.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Good luck with your purchase. Glad I could help and save you a 2 hour drive just to "look" like I did.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Call me crazy but with how large and flat the flatform is you could probably even take some type of folding chair to use when you get to the spot you want to fish. Sit up high and see better. Hmmm I think I have an idea lol


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Standing in kayak is dependent on your your ability to do so. I couldn't stand up worth darn in a Ultimate 12 but my Moken is nothing short of awesomeness. 
May better to try them out if you can before purchasing and good luck!


----------



## jzkoenig (Jun 6, 2013)

Well its bought! Spent the whole day Sunday fishing from it at Prairie Oaks. I am very impressed with its stability while standing up. I was a bit shaky at first but by the end of the day I felt like a pro. I spent about 90% of my time fishing on the yak standing up. Hook sets are kind of interesting but I had no problem getting quick hard hook sets when I needed too. I did almost end up in the drink on one of my hook sets but even after the boat shook violently as I tried to catch myself with a quick foot movement the boat didn't roll enough to toss me. After that happened and I could see the true stability the boat had I felt even more confident. I also had trouble keeping the boat positioned towards my target without drifting one way or another or completely over the spot. There was zero wind all day so I'm assuming the use of an anchor and the direction of the wind will help in the future. Ended up catching 5 bass through the entire day so while it was slow I couldn't be more happy with my purchase and the day. Now the rigging begins! Things I will be adding in no particular order as I get the money,

1. 3-4 ft Pull strap or rope on the bow to help with getting out of the seat.
2. Going to fix the seat from sliding but I will probably just replace it with a chair that sits up higher like @boosted suggested, funny, I had the same thought on the water.
3. Add a Carrying handle or some type of system for carrying it. Its not too heavy just awkward to hold. 
4. front rod mount
5. PVC rod holders in a milk crate storage box I plan on designing for the back.
6. Depth finder
7. Anchor system

If anyone has any good suggestions/ideas and where the best place to buy any of these items I would love to hear them.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Sounds like you got yourself a good yak and with good plans to customize to your style. You can use a dog leach for pull up strap and to also drag your kayak if needs to be. The best anchor system is window weight, 5lbr is what I am using.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

As far as depth till you have money for a finder I marked my anchor every 10 feet. So when I drop it I know exactly the depth I'm in. I sewed it every 10' with green 30lb braid fishing line I already had and it stands out against the black anchor line very well. I have a 50ft line with a 5lb dumbbell and have anchored in as much as 37' of water so far. Post up some pics of the mods as you do them.


----------

